# prop voice audio tracks?



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Ok, so now that I have 2 four banger prop controllers put together with parts to build 4 more on the way, I am wondering where folks get prop audio to add to their props and or if they create their own voice talking tracks, I got music all over, and have found a few screams, moans etc, but what are you folks doing if you want a prop to say something in particular, how do you creep the voice out so it sounds eerie, creepy etc..


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

You could record it yourself and use software like audacity (http://audacityteam.org) to change the pitch and/or speed as well as add effects like echo. There are many tutorials on YouTube on using audacity to make creepy or demonic voices. Oh and audacity is free.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

A lot depends upon what you want or need in the voice/soundtrack.
Doing overdubs with multiple layers of voices allows you to tweak or sculpt the sound to your liking.
As an example; the Doors "Riders on the Storm". Jim Morrison did normal vocals and did a couple layers of the same lyrics whispered mixed in for a ghostly/ethereal effect.


----------

